# Christmas Lotto 2013



## QldKev (29/11/13)

Christmas 2013 Lotto 

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last few
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/68977-christmas-lotto-2012/
http://www.aussiehom...showtopic=64957
...
http://www.aussiehom...showtopic=60808
...
http://www.aussiehom...showtopic=55382
and one before it
http://www.aussiehom...showtopic=50168



Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Sunday 8-DEC-2013 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 9-DEC-2013 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 9-DEC)

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40

Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60

Third number drawn gets the remaining bottles 61 to 80

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be 18 or older to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. So 2 stubbies is an entry.

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 40 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

The keno website http://playkeno.com.au/index.php?state=nsw



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## HBHB (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. HBHB
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. HBHB
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## robbo5253 (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. HBHB
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. Robbo5252


----------



## pommiebloke (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. HBHB
10.
11.
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. Robbo5252


----------



## Cocko (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. HBHB
10.
11.
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252


----------



## jyo (29/11/13)

Surely this is mine this year.

1.
2.
3.
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21.
22. jyo
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.


----------



## keifer33 (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21.
22. jyo
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.
35.
36.


----------



## bullsneck (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21.
22. jyo
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.
35.
36.


----------



## Kieren (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21.
22. jyo
23.
24.
25.
26. Kieren
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.
35.
36.


----------



## Beersuit (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23.
24.
25.
26. Kieren
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.
35.
36.


----------



## robv (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23.
24.
25.
26. Kieren
27.
28.Robv
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.
35.
36.


----------



## barls (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23.
24.
25.
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.
35.
36. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yum beer (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12.
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23.
24.
25.
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35.
36. 
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## CoopsOz (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23.
24.
25.
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35.
36. 
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50


----------



## Judanero (29/11/13)

1.
2.
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10.
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23.
24.
25.
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50


----------



## Cocko (29/11/13)

If I dont win do I really have to send beer? 


Seriously, please do not sign up if you are not gonna send beer... as you will be shammed. 

Just sayin.


----------



## Judanero (29/11/13)

Did many people not send last year?


----------



## jyo (30/11/13)

I think a few, and they were shammed.


----------



## menoetes (30/11/13)

Woohoo, my gamblin' sense in tingling! I've been waiting for this since the last draw in July and I'm brewing _much _better beer now. I'm betting my Lil' Cheaper Pale Ale (Extract LCPA Clone), my Dodgy Codgers Brown Ale (my best kit and bits ever) and my Pacific Ale (a lovely drop if I ever made one). Here's hoping I won't have to send them, though I did get some really good feedback from my July entries.

C'mon lucky numbers!!


1.
2.
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7.
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. 
24. Menoetes
25.
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## CoopsOz (30/11/13)

Granted I was a little under the weather last night so it might be an issue on my end but, what are the actual rules? I followed the link that said " if you don't know what I'm on about, click here" but I ended up in an infinite loop of the very same post from previous years, until you get to the 2007 draw and the links stop working.

Is it just a matter of putting 3 of your finest bottles away, waiting for the draw and sending them off to the lucky winners? Or if I'm lucky enough to win, sit back and wait for 25 odd beers to arrive at my door?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## menoetes (30/11/13)

It's all in the first post in this thread but in case it isn't clear I'll try to explain as best I can.

It's a lotto with 80 numbers (the same as in keno) and each number represents an entry. You can pick more than one number to be yours but each number you pick will cost you one beer eg. I have chosen three numbers so I have pledged three beers to go to the winners.

The winners are the members who have selected one (or more) of the first three numbers drawn on the first Keno draw of Monday the 9th of December. 1st place wins 50% of the beer pledged by all entries 2nd and 3rd place get 25% each.

If you win, the other members send you their beer (or get banned from any future lotteries) but if you lose you have to send them the beers you pledged.

So CoopOz, as you only have one entry at the moment - you are only pledging one bottle (600mls+) of your home brew. You can pledge more if you want more entries.

I love this game.


----------



## Donske (30/11/13)

1.
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14.
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. 
24. Menoetes
25.
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.

Hopefully who ever wins goes to the same effort Fatbastard did last time around with feedback, that was a top effort.


----------



## nu_brew (30/11/13)

1.
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. 
24. Menoetes
25.
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## Nibbo (30/11/13)

1.
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. 
24. Menoetes
25.
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## Edak (30/11/13)

Before I enter, does this mean that if I win that I am probably going to have to go to the post office every few days to pick up beer parcels (which have hopefully not become soggy/broken)? Sounds to me like the biggest winner is the mail system...


----------



## CoopsOz (30/11/13)

1.
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. 
24. Menoetes
25.
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37.
38. CoopsOz
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.

Thanks Menoetes, I thought that may have been the case. I didn't want to screw up and have the wrath of the forum rain down on me if I made a mistake. Also, what is the preferred bottle? A tallie? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Donske (30/11/13)

I used TNT overnight airfreight last time around, was cheaper and safer than the post for 2 bottles, if your work has a freight department get them to tee it up for you.


----------



## Nibbo (30/11/13)

1.
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. 
24. Menoetes
25.
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37.
38. CoopsOz
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50.

Might just re-add myself...


----------



## Yob (30/11/13)

1.

2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. 
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37.
38. CoopsOz
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50.

I need a horse in this


----------



## QldKev (30/11/13)

Edak said:


> Before I enter, does this mean that if I win that I am probably going to have to go to the post office every few days to pick up beer parcels (which have hopefully not become soggy/broken)? Sounds to me like the biggest winner is the mail system...


I'm not aware of ANY bottles ever being broken


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/11/13)

1.

2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37.
38. CoopsOz
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50.
who ever gets 1st will be happy to know they're getting a few grolsch bottles...... lucky buggers :beerbang:


----------



## meathead (30/11/13)

1.

2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37.
38. CoopsOz
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## QldKev (30/11/13)

Donske said:


> I used TNT overnight airfreight last time around, was cheaper and safer than the post for 2 bottles, if your work has a freight department get them to tee it up for you.


Also if you use the Coopers PET bottles, you can squash 3 and bubble wrap in a 3kg bag.


----------



## Donske (30/11/13)

Also if you use the Coopers PET bottles, you can squash 3 and bubble wrap in a 3kg bag.


Best bet for glass bottles is some 90mm PVC pipe if you can get your hands on an off cut or 2 and are worried about breakage.


----------



## SergeMarx (30/11/13)

1.

2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37.
38. CoopsOz
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50. 


Like This


Back to top


----------



## going down a hill (30/11/13)

1.
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## gordo_t (1/12/13)

1.
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## Grainer (1/12/13)

1.
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31.
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## Camo1234 (1/12/13)

Edak said:


> Before I enter, does this mean that if I win that I am probably going to have to go to the post office every few days to pick up beer parcels (which have hopefully not become soggy/broken)? Sounds to me like the biggest winner is the mail system...


First world problems...


----------



## Edak (1/12/13)

First world problems...

I suppose that might be true but some of us have trouble getting to post offices during business hours and those damn cards in the mailbox are just a nice nightmare...


----------



## Donske (1/12/13)

You can't get them delivered to work if you win?


----------



## Camo1234 (1/12/13)

Edak said:


> I suppose that might be true but some of us have trouble getting to post offices during business hours and those damn cards in the mailbox are just a nice nightmare...


Sorry mate, wasn't having a go... I won one last year and must admit that it was daunting rounding up all the beers... I ended up talking to my local postie and put an eskie out the front that he would put the packages in each day. The hardest part I found was giving the feedback... I have no clue on what is good characteristics etc so could only comment on what I liked and didn't like!


----------



## QldKev (2/12/13)

Plenty of good numbers still available.


----------



## tricache (2/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31.
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50. tricache


----------



## Camo1234 (2/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15.
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31.
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50. tricache


----------



## Josh (3/12/13)

I'll go home and bottle 3 x Smoked Red Ales tonight so I know I have the beers ready. Have paid my pennance for late delivery by missing the July Lotto.

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6.
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31.
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50. tricache
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh


----------



## MastersBrewery (4/12/13)

Bump 4 days to go


----------



## adryargument (4/12/13)

No beers here, been a busy month with new job, car and struggling to fill a keg. However ill make sure something worthwhile gets posted to both winners.

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50. tricache
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (4/12/13)

All right, haven't done this for years..

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36.
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50. tricache
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh


----------



## yum beer (4/12/13)

bump


----------



## menoetes (5/12/13)

Three days to go, 44 entries and plenty of spaces left.

Bump.


----------



## stakka82 (5/12/13)

3GumsBrewing said:


> All right, haven't done this for years..
> 
> 1. tricache
> 2. Donske
> ...


----------



## hoppinmad (5/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. *stakka82*
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40.
41.Hoppinmad
42.
43.
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50. tricache
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh


----------



## Kudzu (5/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. *stakka82*
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40.
41.Hoppinmad
42.
43. Kudzu
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47.
48. Kudzu
49.
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh


----------



## adryargument (5/12/13)

Stealing another numnber + bump.


1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. *stakka82*
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40.
41.Hoppinmad
42.
43. Kudzu
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47.
48. Kudzu
49.
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh


----------



## Beersuit (5/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. *stakka82*
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40.
41.Hoppinmad
42.
43. Kudzu
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49.
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh

Couldn't resist.


----------



## jaypes (5/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.
43. Kudzu
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49.
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh


----------



## Hippy (5/12/13)

jaypes said:


> 1. tricache
> 2. Donske
> 3.Robv
> 4.GrumpyPaul
> ...


----------



## menoetes (6/12/13)

That's 53 entries, 27 spots left and less than 48 hours to go. It's looking good like a good lotto boys, the winner has at least 16lts of beer coming there way!

Bump!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49.
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Liam_Snorkel
78. Josh

surely I will get it this year.


----------



## KevS69 (6/12/13)

Hippy said:


> > 1. tricache
> > 2. Donske
> > 3.Robv
> > 4.GrumpyPaul
> > ...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/13)

let me fix that for you:

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49.
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Liam_Snorkel
78. Josh


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

Last couple of days to get your winning numbers in.


----------



## Cocko (6/12/13)

So Kev,

If the numbers aren't filled we move to the next number drawn yeah?



OT: Grats on the green jacket too, well deserved.


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

Cocko said:


> So Kev,
> 
> If the numbers aren't filled we move to the next number drawn yeah?
> 
> ...


Yep, we just keep moving to the next number until we get one. I'll also balance out the prizes to be a bit more evenly distributed.

Thanks for the congrats, should be interesting for a while.


----------



## Not For Horses (6/12/13)

Would you take a couple kilos of my spec malts as an entrant?


----------



## barls (6/12/13)

I don't have a problem with it. Does anyone here that's entered have a problem with this alternative


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocko (6/12/13)

Not For Horses said:


> Would you take a couple kilos of my spec malts as an entrant?


Is it the home cooked stuff? And can we request what type?


----------



## Not For Horses (6/12/13)

Yes and yes.


----------



## nu_brew (6/12/13)

Custom spec malts?


Hells yeah!


----------



## Not For Horses (6/12/13)

Better let kev have the final word. It's his thread after all.


----------



## nu_brew (6/12/13)

NFH maybe you could just send us all some spec malts?

It is Christmas after all.


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

If the winner is happy to receive grain instead of beer then that is cool


----------



## Not For Horses (6/12/13)

Would someone on a proper computer be good enough to put me down for number 66? I'm on my phone and it is far too difficult!
Ps No hard feelings kev xox


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

Added Not For Horses

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49.
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.Not For Horses
67.
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Liam_Snorkel
78. Josh
79.
80.


----------



## Gr390ry (6/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49.
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.
67. Gr390ry
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

Added Not For Horses back as he got removed by Gr390ry's post

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44.
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49.
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66. Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80.


----------



## KevS69 (6/12/13)

So what happened I put me down at No44 now Im gone??????????


----------



## Cocko (6/12/13)

KevS69 said:


> So what happened I put me down at No44 now Im gone??????????



Put it back?


----------



## keifer33 (6/12/13)

Quick before someone else puts something in, in your place.


----------



## KevS69 (7/12/13)

Done Im 44

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49.
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66. Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80.


----------



## Cocko (7/12/13)

Phew.

Good luck all... but I got this shit in a bag.




So to speak.


----------



## jyo (7/12/13)

Then put it on the door step and light it up!

I am winning it this year.


----------



## Cocko (7/12/13)

jyo said:


> Then put it on the door step and light it up!
> 
> I am winning it this year.


You are winning my arse carnto.

Prepare the PVC postage pipes and fill them with some random date ESB....



Actually, dont send anything - in particular, roasted vegetables beer.



Send YoYo


----------



## jyo (7/12/13)

Haha! I have a planned turnip pils with your name on it mate.


----------



## jyo (7/12/13)

C'mon people, get your numbers in.


----------



## adryargument (7/12/13)

This year i hope someone doesn't prematurely call my number like last time!
Was dancing naked through the streets before Kev listed the winners


----------



## schoey (7/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49. Schoey
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. Schoey
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66. Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80.


----------



## indica86 (7/12/13)

Great idea, bring on the beer!


----------



## Edak (7/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49. Schoey
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53. Edak
54.
55. Josh
56. Schoey
57.
58. Edak
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66. Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68.
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80.

Fine I will enter....


----------



## Edak (7/12/13)

Oh and did anyone pick that the original post said 2012???


----------



## indica86 (7/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49. Schoey
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53. Edak
54.
55. Josh
56. Schoey
57.
58. Edak
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66. Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68. indica86
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80.


----------



## QldKev (7/12/13)

Edak said:


> Oh and did anyone pick that the original post said 2012???


I changed the day but forgot the year. All fixed now B)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/13)

Fuksake, I got removed too - can't fix it from phone. Kev your post #77 looks to be the most recent complete list.


----------



## QldKev (7/12/13)

Hopefully this list is correct, can everyone please check your numbers


1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49. Schoey
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53. Edak
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58. Edak
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68. indica86
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Liam_Snorkel
78. Josh
79.
80.


----------



## schoey (7/12/13)

I had 56 as well.

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49. Schoey
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53. Edak
54.
55. Josh
56. Schoey
57.
58. Edak
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68. indica86
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Liam_Snorkel
78. Josh
79.
80.


----------



## philmud (8/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49. Schoey
50. tricache
51.
52. Kudzu
53. Edak
54.
55. Josh
56. Schoey
57.
58. Edak
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68. indica86
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Liam_Snorkel
78. Josh
79. The Prince Imperial
80.


----------



## QldKev (8/12/13)

Remember your chance to enter this years Christmas Lotto closes tonight.


----------



## lael (8/12/13)

Prince Imperial said:


> 1. tricache
> 2. Donske
> 3.Robv
> 4.GrumpyPaul
> ...


ok - I"m in


----------



## adryargument (8/12/13)

10 bucks on number 75


----------



## QldKev (8/12/13)

Just to clarify for new comers to the game.

The draw closes tonight. Entries submitted once it closes will not be included. The winning numbers are from the keno numbers tomorrow from the first game, Monday 09-DEC-2013. The draw/game number is often not 1, it is what next number they are up to. The winners are in the order the numbers are drawn, the main window often shows them in numerical order so may not represent the actual winners. They do not publish the numbers for 24hours after the game, so we will not know the winner until Tuesday morning.

Feel free to bump the thread up as a reminder to ensure I check B) 

Good luck to all


----------



## lmccrone (8/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49. Schoey
50. tricache
51. Lael
52. Kudzu
53. Edak
54.lmccrone
55. Josh
56. Schoey
57.
58. Edak
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64.
65.
66.Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68. indica86
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72. Lael
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Liam_Snorkel
78. Josh
79. The Prince Imperial
80.

Come in spinner!!!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/12/13)

Kev, how does this work if one of the number not selected is drawn?

Is it next closest selected number wins, or do you just skip to the next number drawn?


----------



## NealK (8/12/13)

lmccrone said:


> 1. tricache
> 2. Donske
> 3.Robv
> 4.GrumpyPaul
> ...


----------



## QldKev (8/12/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Kev, how does this work if one of the number not selected is drawn?
> 
> Is it next closest selected number wins, or do you just skip to the next number drawn?


Skip to the next number


Here's the July one where we didn't have a full 80 numbers and you can see how it worked.


----------



## yum beer (8/12/13)

I'm in again...its my year...

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49. Schoey
50. tricache
51. Lael
52. Kudzu
53. Edak
54.lmccrone
55. Josh
56. Schoey
57.
58. Edak
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64. yum beer
65.
66.Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68. indica86
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72. Lael
73.NealK
74.
75.
76.
77. Liam_Snorkel
78. Josh
79. The Prince Imperial
80.


----------



## toolio666 (9/12/13)

If not too late...

I'm in again...its my year...

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49. Schoey
50. tricache
51. Lael
52. Kudzu
53. Edak
54.lmccrone
55. Josh
56. Schoey
57.Toolio666
58. Edak
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64. yum beer
65.
66.Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68. indica86
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71.
72. Lael
73.NealK
74.
75.
76.
77. Liam_Snorkel
78. Josh
79. The Prince Imperial
80.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leahy268 (9/12/13)

Damn..

Missed it.
Oh well next time.


----------



## menoetes (9/12/13)

68 entries! Much better than July. The lucky winner will (hypothetically) win 34 beers! That should restock just about anyone's cellar. Come on my lucky numbers, I really want that beer!!


----------



## mkstalen (9/12/13)

Nuts, I missed out on entering too. Only saw the thread this morning.


----------



## QldKev (9/12/13)

A couple of entries have sneaked in after the 10pm cut off, I doubt they would have known the Keno numbers at that stage since they were not drawn, so they can be included.

As it stands the winners will get
1st - 40
2nd - 18
3rd - 11

To even it up a bit
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz + 12. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
Will send beers to third.

This leaves us with a distribution of
1st - 34
2nd - 18
3rd - 17


----------



## leahy268 (9/12/13)

1. tricache
2. Donske
3.Robv
4.GrumpyPaul
5. Meathead
6. Adryargument
7. Donske
8. Beersuit
9. HBHB
10. Menoetes
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. CoopsOz
13. Pommiebloke
14. Nu_brew
15. Josh
16.Serge Marx
17. booker_h
18. booker_h
19. Cocko
20. Robbo5252
21. Beersuit
22. jyo
23. Masters Brewery
24. Menoetes
25. Yob
26. Kieren
27.barls
28.Robv
29.Judanero
30. GTG
31. Adryargument
32.Grainer
33.keifer33
34.yum beer
35. Menoetes
36. stakka82
37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes
41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu
44. KevS69
45. tricache
46. Nibbo
47. Beersuit
48. Kudzu
49. Schoey
50. tricache
51. Lael
52. Kudzu
53. Edak
54.lmccrone
55. Josh
56. Schoey
57.Toolio666
58. Edak
59.
60.
61.
62. Adryargument
63.
64. yum beer
65.
66.Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68. indica86
69. 3GumsBrewing
70.
71. leahy268
72. Lael
73.NealK
74.
75.
76.
77. Liam_Snorkel
78. Josh
79. The Prince Imperial
80.

If you will still let me join QLDKev...


----------



## barls (9/12/13)

Being that it's already been drawn. It's a bit late I think. Kev will chime in though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## QldKev (9/12/13)

leahy268 said:


> 1. tricache
> 2. Donske
> 3.Robv
> 4.GrumpyPaul
> ...





barls said:


> Being that it's already been drawn. It's a bit late I think. Kev will chime in though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sorry mate, I agree it's a bit too late.


----------



## toolio666 (9/12/13)

All good. Serves me right for spending time with the kids...

Definitely need more time devoted to drinking or brewing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/12/13)

Does anyone have a link to where to see the results for KENO?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/13)

google "keno". The results for today will be available tomorrow.


----------



## QldKev (9/12/13)

http://playkeno.com.au/index.php?state=nsw


----------



## leahy268 (9/12/13)

QldKev said:


> Sorry mate, I agree it's a bit too late.


Ahh well such is life - teach me for not keeping up to date with the forums..


----------



## menoetes (10/12/13)

Did I win, did I win? Dammit how do I find my results on this infernal Keno website?!

Anyone got the results yet? I'm dying to know who won...


----------



## adryargument (10/12/13)

Congrats to the winners...

Correct me if im wrong?
1st - 10
2nd - 40
3rd - 65


----------



## Donske (10/12/13)

Congrats to the winners...

Correct me if im wrong?
1st - 10
2nd - 40
3rd - 65


That can't be right, I didn't win.


----------



## adryargument (10/12/13)

Might be an issue here guys.
Thats QLD results. As QLDKEV stated we normally do NSW Keno?
No results are showing for NSW as of yet - maybe no games were played??

Hopefully i have a second chance at winning h34r: h34r: Sorry menoetes :lol:



adryargument said:


> Congrats to the winners...


----------



## NealK (10/12/13)

Does anyone know the game number? The results are available but you need to know the game number to find the winning numbers.


----------



## Yob (10/12/13)

bah!! stoopid work computer wont let me search for keno results... _shakes fist_


----------



## Gr390ry (10/12/13)

Does anyone know the game number? The results are available but you need to know the game number to find the winning numbers.


It should just be 001.


----------



## menoetes (10/12/13)

adryargument said:


> Correct me if im wrong?
> 1st - 10
> 2nd - 40
> 3rd - 65


You tell me that I've won and then steal that victory away from me, Adryargument? Stop playing with my poor heart!


----------



## adryargument (10/12/13)

menoetes said:


> You tell me that I've won and then steal that victory away from me, Adryargument? Stop playing with my poor heart!


Go check the Christmas in July thread, someone did it to me  Payback!


----------



## jaypes (10/12/13)

Woo hoo 2nd place!

Not bad for a christmas lotto virgin!


----------



## Yob (10/12/13)

Post results!!


----------



## Not For Horses (10/12/13)

The results are not available yet...
Don't get too excited!


----------



## jaypes (10/12/13)

jaypes said:


> Woo hoo 2nd place!
> 
> Not bad for a christmas lotto virgin!


Ahhh F*&k - I feel raped


----------



## tricache (10/12/13)

I prefer for QldKev to post the results...there have been many premature celebrations in previous lottos h34r:


----------



## philmud (10/12/13)

jaypes said:


> Ahhh F*&k - I feel raped


I'm pretty sure you don't feel raped...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/12/13)

I find this a little bit hilarious that adryargument had this happen to him last time - and he is the one that initiates the "cruel hoax" of posting false results this time.

An honest mistake???? or is it some sort of cruel and twisted revenge?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/12/13)

tricache said:


> ...there have been many premature celebrations


nothing worse than premature ejaculation

edit - just noticed tapatalk doesnt display formatting as it is on the interweb. It loses some of the wit when the strike though line on the "jacu" doesnt display.


----------



## adryargument (10/12/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I find this a little bit hilarious that adryargument had this happen to him last time - and he is the one that initiates the "cruel hoax" of posting false results this time.
> 
> An honest mistake???? or is it some sort of cruel and twisted revenge?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/13)

QldKev said:


> The winning numbers are from the keno numbers tomorrow from the first game, Monday 09-DEC-2013.


how would we see what the first game is? The keno website doesn't display a time with the draw

EDIT: after some trial and error, I _think_ the first game was no189.. first three results for that game are 13, 15, 27. I'll let QldKev confirm.


----------



## robbo5253 (10/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> how would we see what the first game is? The keno website doesn't display a time with the draw
> 
> EDIT: after some trial and error, I _think_ the first game was no189.. first three results for that game are 13, 15, 27. I'll let QldKev confirm.


This is in numeric order ,not the draw order so don't get excited yet...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/13)

robbo5253 said:


> This is in numeric order ,not the draw order so don't get excited yet...


bloody hell I should have picked that up. :blush:
game 189 draw order: 71, 32, 79


----------



## stakka82 (10/12/13)

Damn it... not only did I not win again this year, but I lose 1 of 3 bottles left of a pretty decent english IPA 

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## philmud (10/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> bloody hell I should have picked that up. :blush:
> game 189 draw order: 71, 32, 79



If that's correct, it means I placed in 2 consecutive lottos, with #79 both times. That would be fuckin' freaky! And I wouldn't blame anyone for hating me.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/12/13)

the first drawn no, 71 wasnt picked....except by poor old Leahy268 who picked it but after the cut off and missed out on getting in. (he is notgoing to be happy)

_So does that make 32 (Grainer) first drawn, 79 (prince imperial) second and we need to go down to the next drawn number to get our 3rd place? _

Stoopid work interweb wont let me look at gambling sites - so i cant see what it was.


----------



## leahy268 (10/12/13)

Ahhhhhh.......
Oh why didn't I look at it sooner...


----------



## lael (10/12/13)

next closest number? pretty please?


----------



## QldKev (10/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> bloody hell I should have picked that up. :blush:
> game 189 draw order: 71, 32, 79


Draw Number Ball 1 Ball 2 Ball 3 Ball 4 Ball 5 Ball 6 Ball 7 Ball 8 Ball 9 Ball 10 Ball 11 Ball 12 Ball 13 Ball 14 Ball 15 Ball 16 Ball 17 Ball 18 Ball 19 Ball 20 Bonus
Heads or Tails

189 71 32 79 55 52 37 76 60 15 13 68 61 78 57 27 64 40 54 80 49 REG TAILS WON 


71 - no name
32 - 1st Grainer
79 - 2nd The Prince Imperial
55 - 3rd Josh

From my prior post
_To even it up a bit_
_36. stakka82_
_37. Going down a hill
38. CoopsOz + 12. CoopsOz
39.Camo1234
40. Jaypes_
_Will send beers to third._

_This leaves us with a distribution of_
_1st - 34_
_2nd - 18_
_3rd - 17_

So entries
#1 to #11 and #13 to #35, send to Grainer
#41 to #60 send to _The Prince Imperial_
_#12, #36 to #40 and #61 to #80 send to Josh_


leahy268 sorry if you feel ripped off, as your number would have won. It was too close to the actual draw to let the number in.

Congrats to the winners, and thank you to all entries.


----------



## leahy268 (10/12/13)

All good I do understand.

Grumble Grumble...
Shoulda put my entry on instead of going off and doing actual work...
Ahh well that's the way the cookie crumbles I spose..


----------



## Yob (10/12/13)

_So entries_
_#1 to #11 and #13 to #35, send to Grainer_

Will hand deliver mine to Grainer on the weekend at the swap :beerbang:

Congrats to lotto winners


----------



## menoetes (10/12/13)

PM us your address Grainer and I'll have my 3 brews off to you ASAP (tomorrow if you can move fast enough), that way you should recieve them and have something new to try by christmas.


----------



## Not For Horses (10/12/13)

Lucky sods...

Check the list Josh, PM me your address and let me know what you would like.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75125-malts-im-producing/?p=1075730

I say again, lucky sods.


----------



## QldKev (10/12/13)

Yob said:


> _So entries_
> _#1 to #11 and #13 to #35, send to Grainer_
> 
> Will hand deliver mine to Grainer on the weekend at the swap :beerbang:
> ...


The numbers worked out a bit strange, I just grabbed the last few numbers from first for third place but realized CoopsOz also had #12 so I included it too so he does not have 2 lots of postage.


----------



## tricache (10/12/13)

Dang....missed again...oh well

But I also get to send to first, second and third place so guess what I'm sending you all the same beer  always interesting to see what different people think of the same beer


----------



## Yob (10/12/13)

Works for me Kev, I was going to bump into him at the case swap / brew day / piss up on Sat
:beer:

Thanks for taking the time to organise once again :icon_cheers:


----------



## jaypes (10/12/13)

Yeah Josh, PM me your details and I will provide you with your pick of a selection of my finest and a few rubbish ones


----------



## Gr390ry (10/12/13)

Congrats to the winners! I'll await Josh's PM, have my beer ready to go.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/12/13)

Can't wait for the tasting thread - this is the best bit. 

Oh, and watching everyone crack it when the wrong numbers are plonked in.


----------



## indica86 (10/12/13)

So how many beers do we send?
And do we get PM'd the addressessss???


----------



## Grainer (10/12/13)

Woo hooooooo .. Holy crap.. never expected to win.. you bewty :beerbang: ..(just ran around house yelling with a bottle of beer in my hand - my wife thought I was crazy).. thanks everyone .. I will soooooo look forward to this..

PM me for my address if your far away.... Happy to pick up at Case Swap or Bulk buy in Melbourne if you are involved.. I live in Cheltenham if you are near by..

Once again thanks guys and merry christmas.. :kooi:

I will try to PM everyone..


----------



## Grainer (10/12/13)

indica86 said:


> So how many beers do we send?
> And do we get PM'd the addressessss???


send as many as you can LOL.. I can say that now LMAO

Oh and CAMO thats 1 more post !! .. with a lot more to come LMAO


----------



## CoopsOz (10/12/13)

Josh, I guess I owe you some beer! PM your details.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jyo (10/12/13)

I was drunk when I entered.

Does it still count?


----------



## Donske (10/12/13)

Woo hooooooo .. Holy crap.. never expected to win.. you bewty :beerbang: ..(just ran around house yelling with a bottle of beer in my hand - my wife thought I was crazy).. thanks everyone .. I will soooooo look forward to this..

PM me for my address if your far away.... Happy to pick up at Case Swap or Bulk buy in Melbourne if you are involved.. I live in Cheltenham if you are near by..

Once again thanks guys and merry christmas.. :kooi:

I will try to PM everyone..


Enjoy mate, don't forget the feedback, it's the main reason a lot of us enter.


----------



## CoopsOz (10/12/13)

Why have I got 20 odd PM's that are between Grainer and people in his pool? Is it a fault with Tapatalk? I owe beers to Josh don't i?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## indica86 (11/12/13)

Josh... address pls


----------



## Cocko (11/12/13)

CoopsOz said:


> Why have I got 20 odd PM's that are between Grainer and people in his pool? Is it a fault with Tapatalk? I owe beers to Josh don't i?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It is a group message, mate.

I am not sure about tapatalk but you can remove yourself. Grainer sent a group message with his details rather than 30+ individual ones....


----------



## Josh (11/12/13)

QldKev said:


> Draw Number Ball 1 Ball 2 Ball 3 Ball 4 Ball 5 Ball 6 Ball 7 Ball 8 Ball 9 Ball 10 Ball 11 Ball 12 Ball 13 Ball 14 Ball 15 Ball 16 Ball 17 Ball 18 Ball 19 Ball 20 Bonus
> Heads or Tails
> 
> 189 71 32 79 55 52 37 76 60 15 13 68 61 78 57 27 64 40 54 80 49 REG TAILS WON
> ...


Awesome, haven't won a placing in this before. I will PM the lucky losers in a sec.

So getting this straight, the following numbers owe me beers?

12, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 62, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 72, 73, 77 - 15 beers owed to me.

78 is me
79 is a winning ticket (doesn't have to send beer).

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## philmud (11/12/13)

I think we winners still send beer, though I see we have to send to each other. I'm happy to go ahead with that if you are because it's interesting to sample other brewer's work. But if you'd rather us cancel each other out that's fine by me too.


----------



## QldKev (11/12/13)

Josh said:


> Awesome, haven't won a placing in this before. I will PM the lucky losers in a sec.
> 
> So getting this straight, the following numbers owe me beers?
> 
> ...


Numbers look correct.

We did have a rule that winning numbers did not send beers, but that was removed about 2 years back. So ALL entries please send beer, bit like real Lotto that you still need to pay for your lotto ticket.


----------



## Josh (11/12/13)

QldKev said:


> Numbers look correct.
> 
> We did have a rule that winning numbers did not send beers, but that was removed about 2 years back. So ALL entries please send beer, bit like real Lotto that you still need to pay for your lotto ticket.


Thanks for clarifying. Prince Imperial and I got each other. So we're both sending.

This is gonna be legen-wait for it-dary.


----------



## Grainer (11/12/13)

Prince Imperial said:


> I think we winners still send beer, though I see we have to send to each other. I'm happy to go ahead with that if you are because it's interesting to sample other brewer's work. But if you'd rather us cancel each other out that's fine by me too.


Ive already posted mine to myself LOL


----------



## nu_brew (11/12/13)

Hey Grainer you will be at the BB Saturday? Just round the corner I'll probably drop off the bottle to you there.


----------



## Grainer (11/12/13)

nu_brew said:


> Hey Grainer you will be at the BB Saturday? Just round the corner I'll probably drop off the bottle to you there.


Not sure ...LMAO… Im the organiser of the BB.. Pretty sure I will be there other wise there will be a lot of pissed off AHBers!!


----------



## nu_brew (11/12/13)

Not sure ...LMAO… Im the organiser of the BB.. Pretty sure I will be there other wise there will be a lot of pissed off AHBers!!
Ha! Not in the BB so I didn't pick that up. I'll pop down with your Xmas gift and pick one or two up for myself! Win-win!


----------



## Grainer (12/12/13)

1st Delivery today  Thanks Triache


----------



## tricache (13/12/13)

Grainer said:


> 1st Delivery today  Thanks Triache


 :beerbang: gotta love express post and it not costing me anything :lol:

Enjoy that bad boy is good to drink :chug:


----------



## Grainer (15/12/13)

Who gave me the stout at the vIC case swap?


----------



## MartinOC (15/12/13)

> Who gave me the stout at the vIC case swap?


Me! Nothing to do with the lotto. It was from me to you for the BB.

Enjoy!!


----------



## philmud (16/12/13)

Parcels from Tricache, Kevs69 and Josh so far. Thanks gents!


----------



## Josh (18/12/13)

About three or four parcels have arrived, plus one hand delivery. I haven't had time to open them yet.


----------



## Grainer (22/12/13)

Here my list so far.. Thank you everyone that has sent so far.. I will try make a start on them soon.. still have to get around to my Bulk Buy donations first 

1. Tricache *DELIVERED*

 2. Donske 
3.Robv  *SENDING*
4.GrumpyPaul *DELIVERED*
 5. Meathead  *DELIVERED*
6. Adryargument  *SENDING*
7. Donske  *SENDING*
8. Beersuit  *SENDING*
9. HBHB *SENDING*
 10. Menoetes *DELIVERED*
 11. DJ_L3ThAL *SENDING*
13. Pommiebloke *SENDING*
 14. Nu_brew *DELIVERED*
 15. Josh  *DELIVERED*
16.Serge Marx *SENDING*
 17. booker_h 
18. booker_h
 19. Cocko  *DELIVERED*
20. Robbo5252 
21. Beersuit  *SENDING*
22. jyo  *SENDING *
23. Masters Brewery *SENDING*
 24. Menoetes  *DELIVERED*
25. Yob  *DELIVERED*
26. Kieren *DELIVERED*
 27.barls  *SENDING*
28.Robv  *SENDING*
29.Judanero  *DELIVERED*
30. GTG *DELIVERED*
 31. Adryargument  *SENDING*
32.Grainer  *DELIVERED*
33.keifer33 
34.yum beer 
35. Menoetes *DELIVERED*


----------



## Donske (22/12/13)

I'll send mine after Christmas at this point, sorry for the delay, ran low on bottles.


----------



## Josh (30/12/13)

Pretty good turnout already. I haven't cracked one yet, but I do have a couple in the fridge ready for tomorrow night.

Cheers,

Josh

36. stakka82 - received - EIPA
37. Going down a hill - received – English Bitter
38. CoopsOz - received - gold cap APA
12. CoopsOz - received - St Feuillien Saison
39. Camo1234
40. Jaypes - received - white cap Angry Man clone
62. Adryargument
64. yum beer
66 Not For Horses
67. Gr390ry
68. Indica86 - received – 7 1st AG
69. 3GumsBrewing - received - Dark Mild
72. Lael - received - 2 stubbies Golden Ale
73. NealK - received - Vienna Lager 4.9%
77. LiamSnorkel - received - lightly smoked brown
[SIZE=12pt]79. Prince Imperial - received - Golden Ale 4.6%[/SIZE]


----------



## Not For Horses (30/12/13)

You haven't got mine yet?? I sent it monday last week.


----------



## Josh (1/1/14)

Not For Horses said:


> You haven't got mine yet?? I sent it monday last week.


Received it yesterday. Cheers.


----------



## Josh (1/1/14)

36. stakka82 - received - EIPA
37. Going down a hill - received – English Bitter
38. CoopsOz - received - gold cap APA
12. CoopsOz - received - St Feuillien Saison
39. Camo1234
40. Jaypes - received - white cap Angry Man clone
62. Adryargument
64. yum beer
66 Not For Horses - received - biscuit and smoked malts
67. Gr390ry
68. Indica86 - received – 7 1st AG
69. 3GumsBrewing - received - Dark Mild
72. Lael - received - 2 stubbies Golden Ale
73. NealK - received - Vienna Lager 4.9%
77. LiamSnorkel - received - lightly smoked brown
79. Prince Imperial - received - Golden Ale 4.6%


----------



## jyo (1/1/14)

Grainer- I will definitely be sending two longnecks on Monday express post.

Sorry for the delay, mate.

Cheers.


----------



## Grainer (5/1/14)

Not sure about the following bottle:

1. UG ... G_T_G?????



1. Tricache *DELIVERED*

 2. Donske  *SENDING*
3.Robv  *DELIVERED*
4.GrumpyPaul *DELIVERED*
 5. Meathead  *DELIVERED*
6. Adryargument  *SENDING*
7. Donske  *SENDING*
8. Beersuit  *DELIVERED*
9. HBHB *SENDING*
 10. Menoetes *DELIVERED*
 11. DJ_L3ThAL *SENDING*
13. Pommiebloke *DELIVERED*
 14. Nu_brew *DELIVERED*
 15. Josh  *DELIVERED*
16.Serge Marx *SENDING*
 17. booker_h  *SENDING*
18. booker_h *SENDING*
 19. Cocko  *DELIVERED*
20. Robbo5252 
21. Beersuit  *DELIVERED*
22. jyo  *SENDING *
23. Masters Brewery *DELIVERED*
 24. Menoetes  *DELIVERED*
25. Yob  *DELIVERED*
26. Kieren *DELIVERED*
 27.barls  *DELIVERED*
28.Robv  *DELIVERED*
29.Judanero  *DELIVERED*
30. GTG *DELIVERED*
 31. Adryargument  *SENDING*
32.Grainer  *DELIVERED*
33.keifer33  *SENDING*
34.yum beer 
35. Menoetes *DELIVERED*


----------



## Grainer (6/1/14)

8. Beersuit: Rye IPA

Although I am not a judge .. here goes

Nice sweet aroma of hops when opening the bottle.. this has already got YOB happy ..  On the pour it came out as expected a nice golden copper rye with descent head. Hop aroma deminished. I wonder if a dry hop addition may help .. guessing not sure if it was done. Nice rounded mouth feel. The rye is very distinctive and bitterness is what I would have expected. To me it instantly starts with a light bready taste moving to malt and ending in an earthy and spicy/peppery finish.. wondering if i can taste pine as well. Pleasant carbonation and could imagine myself on a sunday in the sun drinking this.

Overall very nice brew.. Thanks mate


----------



## Beersuit (6/1/14)

Cheers mate. I'm glad you enjoyed it. It's a little old in ipa terms everyone that has tried it fresh has loved the aroma. Sorry it didn't travel as well as I would have liked.


----------



## philmud (7/1/14)

Edit: I should mention that I did tell all of my beer benefactors to avoid sending over the Xmas/New Year period as I was away.


41.Hoppinmad
42.Hippy
43. Kudzu - Sending (#48 & 52 as well)
44. KevS69 - parcel received
45. tricache - parcel received (plus one for #50)
46. Nibbo -Sending
47. Beersuit - parcel received 
49. Schoey
51. Lael
53. Edak - parcel received (plus one for #58)
54. lmccrone - delivering
55. Josh - parcel received
56. Schoey
57.Toolio666 - delivering

Gents, please let me know if I've gotten that wrong in any way! I'm not sure if it's Ok to say, but Fat Bastard also send me and the other winners a couple of brews (despite not entering this time round) which was a very kind gesture! I mention this not to embarrass him, but because I will include feedback for his beers.

I've had a few weeks off work, so have had opportunity to hook into a few - feedback to follow


----------



## philmud (7/1/14)

*Tricache - Black Lager*

Aroma: Roasted malts, slightly sour, very slight note of coffee

Appearance: Pitch black, even when held up to the light - poured with a modest head that quickly receded to a light ring around the glass.

Flavour: the dark malts dominate the beer with a pleasant toasty, coffee flavor. Especially at the back of the beer. The flavor is lighter than that of a stout or a porter. There is a good balance of bitterness – perhaps more than I’m used to in a dark beer, but it mingles well with the slight astringency of the malts.

Mouthfeel: medium bodied – not heavy but silkier than a paler lager. Dry finish leaves you with lingering bitterness and slighty roasty taste, but definitely dry.

Overall: I don’t often choose to buy lagers, and have never brewed one, but this is a really pleasant and sessionable beer – the maltiness is still substantial enough that I’d be more inclined towards drinking it in cooler weather. A special mention for the lighter body on a dark beer – you can have flavor in spades without making a bloating, meal of a beer.

PS. How strong was this? It came on the back of a stubby of Southern Ocean Ale and a pint of Holgates Road Trip, but half way through the first glass I felt a bit of a glow


----------



## philmud (7/1/14)

*Kevs69 Dark IPA*

Aroma: initial hop aroma mingles with a chocolately malt aroma – smells a bit like a chico baby – aka delicious

Appearance: Dark, browny beer, thick, can’t see light through it - pours with a thick white head that remained healthy for some time after the pour. Small, tight beads of CO2

Flavour: Like a hoppy chico baby (OK, so not as sweet). All malt at the front, slightly sweet, not cloyingly so – significant hop bitterness cuts through and leaves an imprint on the palate. Strong beer? I detect a pleasant hintof alcohol warmth that I thought was the hop bite at first. Maybe it was hop bite?

Mouthfeel: slick on the toungue, big bodied beer buoyed by a decent carbonation level. Some alcohol warmth that I thought was the hop bite at first – definitely a pleasant degree though.

Overall: This is a beer to ruminate over - would be great with a nice cigar - it has plenty happening to hold your interest and has obviously been well put together.


----------



## philmud (7/1/14)

*Tricache - Nelson lager*

Appearance: slightly opaque, straw coloured, poured with minimal head,

Aroma: clean, fresh, with a deep breath there is a pleasant maltiness - very nice. As the beer went on, the aroma stood out more and more

Taste: Nelson is dominant in a good way - I get lots of grapefruit from this - it's leads into (or from) a refreshing bitterness. There's a fresh grain note at the back of the beer - not experienced enough to put my finger on what it is. Not unpleasant but unexpected.

Mouthfeel: nice and dry, under-carbed (not undrinkably so) - felt as though it might be in the PET, I did leave it somewhere warm to carb up, maybe could have left longer - beer didn't taste sweet though.

Overall impression: very nice, I really liked the way the hops and malt worked together here - good with more carbonation - suspect it'd be a great BBQ beer.


----------



## philmud (7/1/14)

*Kevs69 - Hoppy Ale*

Appearance: pours a deep, honey amber, two fingers of healthy white head that receded to a generous blanket that stayed thought the glass.

Aroma: fresh & hoppy - a touch grassy at first but giving way to a rich stone fruit aroma. Lovely hint of maltiness.

Taste: delicious caramel/biscuity malt, moderate (adequate bitterness), pleasant piney hop flavour, fruitiness joins the party in my mouth as the other guests are leaving (Yes, I'm mildly pissed as I write this).

Mouthfeel: medium bodied beer with a slick mouthfeel. Moderately high carbonation helps to carry the body, making this a sessionable brew.

Overall: this could be my last beer of 2013, and I'd be perfectly happy with that! It's a well crafted, well conceived beer with admirable restraint in terms of bitterness and balance


----------



## philmud (7/1/14)

*Beersuit - ruthless rye IPA*

Appearance: deep browny amber with a persistent off white head clings to the glass the whole way down

Aroma: quintessential IPA nose - I know I'm going to enjoy this before I even taste it: lovely, dank hop aroma, with a spicy rye note.

Taste: hop forward - big hit of citrus up front with a tail of resiny pine. The malt profile is well calibrated to the hoppiness, a touch of sweetness and that lovely spicy rye tail.

Mouthfeel: really well balanced - there's no overcompensation of body to counter the hoppiness, this is a relatively spritzy IPA, but IMO that increases the beer's sessionability.

Overall: Cracking IPA - balanced, big, sessionable - I'd happily drink this along side any of the commercial RIPAs I've had lately, including the MG RIPA

PS - I'd love the recipe for this if you're willing to share.

Edit: superfluous 'e'


----------



## philmud (7/1/14)

Fat Bastard - Les Sang des Innocents - Beetroot Saison

Appearance: deep ruby red, pinkish red around the highlights, pours with a bright pink head that receded to a pink ring around the glass.

Aroma: earthy, sweet beetroot, spicy saison yeast.

Taste: slightly sour saison flavour with beetroot earthiness, moderate low bitterness, spicy notes (from hops or yeast?) - emerging throughout the glass is a fruitiness that I think is bring driven by the yeast. There is a sweetness that I associate with beetroot - non fermentable sugars?

Mouthfeel: feels like a fuller bodied beer initially, but finishes dry. Lowish carbonation for style, though it may have lost some bubbles after bottling from the keg. 8% ABV and hides it well - no alcohol warmth or bite.

Overall: really interesting and enjoyable - the beetroot definitely complements the style well and makes for a visually arresting beer.


----------



## tricache (8/1/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> *Tricache - Black Lager*
> 
> Aroma: Roasted malts, slightly sour, very slight note of coffee
> 
> ...


It's only about 5% and yeah I was super happy with the light body to this while it being very much a big flavoured beer. It is just a pretty basic stout recipe but just fermented with a lager yeast, pretty much an experiment which worked out very well.



Prince Imperial said:


> *Tricache - Nelson lager*
> 
> Appearance: slightly opaque, straw coloured, poured with minimal head,
> Aroma: clean, fresh, with a deep breath there is a pleasant maltiness - very nice. As the beer went on, the aroma stood out more and more
> ...


Super basic recipe this one (95% ale malt & 5% crystal) just to see what the hops did by themselves really. Sorry to hear it was undercarbed, haven't had any other bottles like that so might have missed a bit of priming sugar out of that one when bottling :lol:


----------



## philmud (8/1/14)

tricache said:


> Sorry to hear it was undercarbed, haven't had any other bottles like that so might have missed a bit of priming sugar out of that one when bottling :lol:


Not at all mate, was very drinkable, but I imagine more-so with the bubbles. I've not made a lager yet, but will be along these lines when I do.


----------



## tricache (8/1/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Not at all mate, was very drinkable, but I imagine more-so with the bubbles. I've not made a lager yet, but will be along these lines when I do.


I just used Bohemian Lager Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2124) and fermented at 11 degrees with a D Rest at 17 degrees...both beers were my first attempts at lagers, I used the slurry from the black lager in the nelson lager and it seemed to work fine.


----------



## Fat Bastard (8/1/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Fat Bastard - Les Sang des Innocents - Beetroot Saison
> 
> Appearance: deep ruby red, pinkish red around the highlights, pours with a bright pink head that receded to a pink ring around the glass.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the glowing review Prince!
The carb thing is something I need to work on a little. I plan to enter a few comps this year and have a red hot crack with it, although it is good to hear that there was no infection or obvious other faults.
Planning to brew this one again, although first I'll re brew the base saison first to see if I can address some of the dryness in the finish and maybe try to lower the sourness from the yeast. the first un-beetrooted version I did was very lemony indeed, which is I believe caused by temeratures on the low end of the scale for the yeast. Maybe add some sort of lighter crystal too?

Cheers again. I apreciate the feedback and understand what a tough job it can be!


----------



## Beersuit (8/1/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> *Beersuit - ruthless rye IPA*
> 
> Appearance: deep browny amber with a persistent off white head clings to the glass the whole way down
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback mate. As I said earlier it's a little old but is still drinking well. I will shoot you a pm with the recipe. I have been toying with this one for a while and am quite happy with it.


----------



## Josh (8/1/14)

First cab off the rank, fitting for it to be a previous winner who didn't even enter, but wanted to pay it back and receive some feedback.

Fat Bastard - Imperial Red

Appearance. Very dark, deep red when held up to the light. Little head which dissipates. Low carb.

Aroma. Sweet malt, perfume and resinous hops combine. A little dark toasty. No obvious flaws.

Taste. Full of flavour. Hops hit me up front, there's a sticky sweetness from the malt but still finishes fairly dry with a firm lingering bitterness. Pleasant alcohol flavour.

Mouthfeel. Medium full. As expected from such a big beer. No hotness or solventy. Could do with more carbonation.

Overall. A really enjoyable beer. I've finished the first glass just swyping this. Big malt sweetness and resinous, citrussy hops are what I expected and this beer delivered.

Thanks very much for the beer, and for emailing your recipe.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Bastard (8/1/14)

Thanks Josh! Hope you didn't sample more after this one, your palate will be rooned!

Looks like I need to tune up my decanting process. Off the tap this can be a bastard to pour, the head is big and billowy normally. 

Cheers mate, and I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Josh (8/1/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> Thanks Josh! Hope you didn't sample more after this one, your palate will be rooned!



One more, slightly smokey beer.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh (8/1/14)

Liam Snorkel - Lightly Smoked Brown?

Appearance. Brown, clear, no head, good carb.

Aroma. Moderate smoke, a little dark fruit and toasty.

Taste. Sweet malty flavour up front, slight smoke flavour, a bit like fresh cut tobacco too.

Mouthfeel. Low-medium. Low-medium carb appropriate.

Overall. An interesting beer. The lightly smoked aspect produces flavours different to higher percentages of smoked malt. More tobacco like than smokey or bacon flavour. Clean fermented, could maybe do with a more estery ferment to add another dimension. What yeast did you use?

Cheers.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## philmud (10/1/14)

Edak - summer weizen

Appearance: cloudy, straw colour, golden highlights, decent, light head receded to a modest cover.

Aroma: sour, yeasty, a little bready

Taste: tart with pronounced bubble-gum esters. Subdued phenolic notes in the form of a slight peppery taste at the back of the beer. Reasonably bitter for a weizen, but still to style. Lingering esters and yeasty flavour (not unpleasant)

Mouthfeel: spritzy carbonation with a nice dry finish. I'm left "chewing bubblegum" but no residual sweetness etc. 

Overall: I'm sitting in my back yard at 8pm and it's still 33C. I chilled this right down and poured it into a frosty glass. It's Friday of my first week back at work. Little fella's in bed and I have no weekend commitments. Life is ******* grand, and this is a lovely beer to be drinking right now. Top work Edak!


----------



## Grainer (13/1/14)

Menoetes - Pacific Ale

Drinking this ice cold as would be expected, Upon opening nice crisp citrus nose, Pours crystal clear.. second pouring I roused the yeast as would normally be done... .. looking like a great beer so far on a 38 degree day.... medium to low head with little retention, High carbonation..maybe a bit too high.....low bitterness, fruity nose and flavour of passionfruit and orange...guessing you used galaxy?? clean and crisp with light body.. aroma is light and pleasant when drinking.. 

Overall very easy to drink on this friken hot day.. Thanks mate 

Grainer


----------



## menoetes (13/1/14)

Glad you liked it and thanks for the feedback. 

It's a Stone and Wood clone so you're spot on about the hops; it's galaxy and only galaxy. I used carb drops to prime so it would be a bit fizzier than you might expect, I've since moved onto bulk priming so when I do it again it should be better in that regard.

For a simple kit & bits I was certainly pleased with the way it turned out and will be making it again.

Cheers, I'm glad you enjoyed it Grainer.
Meno


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/1/14)

Josh said:


> Liam Snorkel - Lightly Smoked Brown?
> 
> Appearance. Brown, clear, no head, good carb.
> 
> ...


Yeast was bry-97 I think. Was going to be more of a session-rauch but first time using weyermann smoked and probably should have doubled the %.


----------



## Edak (13/1/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Edak - summer weizen
> 
> Appearance: cloudy, straw colour, golden highlights, decent, light head receded to a modest cover.
> 
> ...


I am glad you enjoyed it and thank you very much for the positive feedback prince. I was unsure how that one would turn out and I think of the two I sent you its probably the tastier one as the English mild 3% I also sent may not leave much of an impression as I haven't figured out how to make a light beer tasty. 

Did I have over pack them? I haven't sent beer via mail before and may have gone overboard... Box, pipes, padding.


----------



## Grainer (14/1/14)

Grumpy Paul's INFAMOUS School night 10min IPA:


Well, I have been hanging to try this one... 

After having a Pliny the Elder the other night, which was a Double IPA, this one was quite pleasant despite the inherent issues in the background... Colour gas dark copper as you can see.. being similar I am guessing columbus and maybe some Simcoe maybe without going back over the thread?? I was expecting a little bit more of an aroma hit, however it wasn't there.., although it was nice. The brew was nicely buttered as I would have expected. The brew was a little over carbonated and produced a large creamy copper toned head, which later dissipated to a nice level when drinking.. I like a bit of Head :super: . It has a very nice creamy mouth feel to me although I would have expected it to be a bit more crisp and in your face IPA.

Over all very good for a Famous 10 min brew when your on a school night with no time....


----------



## Grainer (14/1/14)

Menoetes - Lil Cheaper Pacific Ale

Great aroma on the nose, Pours crystal clear..perfect bitterness and hops.. I like this.....nice malt balance and lingering bitterness.. Guessing cascade in this... maybe chinook... has a strong citrus taste with grapefruit flavours behind it.. it is quite pleasant and refreshing.. This is really easy to drink and I am sure if I had a few bottles in this warm weather they would be getting cracked open a little more regularly..

Thanks mate


----------



## philmud (15/1/14)

Edak said:


> I am glad you enjoyed it and thank you very much for the positive feedback prince. I was unsure how that one would turn out and I think of the two I sent you its probably the tastier one as the English mild 3% I also sent may not leave much of an impression as I haven't figured out how to make a light beer tasty.
> 
> Did I have over pack them? I haven't sent beer via mail before and may have gone overboard... Box, pipes, padding.


Ha! The packaging was very enthusiastic. For those playing at home, Edak sent his beers very securely housed inside two bits of poly pipe, held in place with enough padding to insulate the roof of a granny flat. It was held together with 3 rolls of packing tape! I jest, of course. I was grateful to receive two intact beers, but I did slice my finger opening them!

Ok, so I attacked the mild last night, my verdict below:

Appearance: pours a nice copper amber with a creamy head that dissolved to a ring around the glass.

Aroma: unusual, fresh and malty with an almost minty note.

Taste: nice caramel/toffee malty flavours, mild to moderate hop bitterness that lingers briefly on the palate. A light honey flavour on the palate.The same almost minty note as I detected in the aroma - bad descriptor, as it's not mint, just reminiscent of it. It's a clean tasting beer and I was unable to detect any off flavours.

Mouthfeel: medium bodied with a crisp finish that feels dry and refreshing. Smooth in the mouth, medium carbonation.

Overall: Edak had warned me this beer might be boring and I didn't find that to be the case. It's a tidy quaffer with plenty going on.


----------



## Josh (15/1/14)

Fat Bastard - American Amber

Appearance - Reddish amber/copper, clear. Thick tan head, high carbonation. Looks really good.

Aroma - Dominant aroma is American style hops. A bit citrussy. A bit of toasty malt in the background. No off aromas.

Taste - Good hit of dark malt flavour, some bready, dark toasty and chocolate notes. Also prominent late hop flavour. Clean ferment. Medium high bitterness balances out the malt.

Mouthfeel - Medium, high carbonation helps lift it off my tongue.

Overall - Really enjoyable beer. Thanks again for sharing while under no obligation to do so. I would be happy to have brewed it.


----------



## Josh (15/1/14)

Going Down A Hill - English Bitter

SMaSH GP SG Ringwood. 

Appearance - clear and golden, lightly carbed. Small white head. 

Aroma - Bready malt and light fruity esters. 

Taste - Malt is tending sweeter with a honey flavour. Nice fermentation flavours. Bitterness present but not overpowering. 

Mouthfeel - just a bit of astringency but generally fine. 

Overall - I like that there's not a bunch of crystal getting in the way of the base malt and yeast. A fine beer, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Bastard (15/1/14)

Josh said:


> Fat Bastard - American Amber
> 
> Appearance - Reddish amber/copper, clear. Thick tan head, high carbonation. Looks really good.
> 
> ...


Great review. Thanks Josh!
Looking to brew this one again soon. I was thinking about dropping the bitterness a smidgen ,this one calc-ed out to 47IBU (Rager) but is probably around 44-45ish due to the 2l unhopped starter. Was looking to drop it to a calculated 40 IBU and maybe reducing the dry hop addition a little.

I kind of like it as is, and not sure I should play with the recipe too much!

Cheers again!

FB


----------



## Grainer (15/1/14)

Judenero: Scotish Ale

Opening the bolle on the pour I was overwhelmed by huge head.. after it subsided after a minute or 2.. I got started...

Appearance: A nice clear clean copper brown, laced with a creamy very lightly copper tanned head. Medium carbonation.

Aroma: Hints of caramel and spice and sweetness

Mouthfeel: medium smooth. however dont know why .. I was expecting a crisper beer.. first timer on this one..not sure if im right but seems like it has unfermentable sugars in it or sweeteners???? that are obviously helping withthe creamy mouth feel....

Taste: Caramel malt with sweetness behind it. I kept wondering if there was something missing from it.. just wondering if it needs something in the ackground that lingers and holds in your mouth to keep you wanting more and more...Guess I would like a little more oomph in it.. but overall quite pleasant and very eary to drink.. Low in hop character and bitterness.

cheers mate  nice easy drinking brew


----------



## Judanero (16/1/14)

Thanks for the feedback Grainer! I had 15% smoked malt in there... Was hoping that would have come through in the bottle- back to the drawing board  thanks again mate much appreciated!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/1/14)

Use peated distilling malt next time - that stuff is 10x more intense.


----------



## menoetes (16/1/14)

Glad you liked it Grainer, it was my first extract brew. Again you are right about the hops, cascade and chinook though you might be surprised to know that there is just a little EKG in there too h34r:

It's my mid-strength clone of the LCPA, I think you mistaken called it my 'Lil' Cheaper Pacific Ale' when it's actually a Pale Ale. No biggie tho and thanks for the feedback again.


----------



## Josh (16/1/14)

Stakka - English IPA

Appearance. Orange to light Amber, hazy. Creamy tan head. Medium carb.

Aroma. Slight mandarin type citrus. 

Taste. Melanoidin rich maltiness. Stronger hop flavour than in the aroma. Some nice fruity esters. Good firm bitterness. 

Mouthfeel. Creamy medium full. 

Overall. A nice beer. The bottle is very yeasty which takes away a little from the 'experience' but doesn't affect flavour too much. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh (16/1/14)

Prince Imperial DSGA

Appearance. Deep golden, slight haze. Thick off white head. Medium high carb. 

Aroma. Lychee, citrus from hops. Slight corn, not overpowering. 

Taste. Just a bit of sweet bready malt. Citrussy hops and a firm but balanced bitterness. Once again a hint of DMS in the finish. 

Mouthfeel. Good. Carbonation is good, not hot or astringent. 

Overall. Summer thirst quencher. A good example of a beer I've never brewed, but tasted a few versions of. Just a slight bit of DMS but overall pretty good. 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/1/14)

Great tasting notes btw Josh.


----------



## philmud (16/1/14)

Josh said:


> Prince Imperial DSGAAppearance. Deep golden, slight haze. Thick off white head. Medium high carb. Aroma. Lychee, citrus from hops. Slight corn, not overpowering. Taste. Just a bit of sweet bready malt. Citrussy hops and a firm but balanced bitterness. Once again a hint of DMS in the finish. Mouthfeel. Good. Carbonation is good, not hot or astringent. Overall. Summer thirst quencher. A good example of a beer I've never brewed, but tasted a few versions of. Just a slight bit of DMS but overall pretty good. Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Cheers Josh, glad you enjoyed. I have to admit, I can't pick DMS, so I didn't realise it was present. I'll go for a more vigorous boil next time, esp. Seeing as I used a pilsner malt.


----------



## Grainer (22/1/14)

Yob: Killer Ale

Now Im on a brain Fart today....so forgive me.. Its my Birthday..and Im quite a few drinks in

So as expected it poured well with a nice creamy head with a hint of colour. Head retention was average and clarity down. Not sure what style you were going for Yob but this reminds me of a mild IPA. I think I prefer this LOL.. Hops are not overwhelming WTF... This is YOBs beer.. where's THE HOPS !!!.. bitterness seems just right for the flavor profile.. now you got me have to think real hard now.. Aroma is well balanced. and seems like you have used Columbus/simcoe????? not quite sure... Still experiencing all the varieties.. that's why my freezer is full of HOPS !! Spicy beer rather than sweet, with pepper and pine .... Right now I'm thinking I hope Im getting this OK cause I am drinking a few more tonight that I will have to review...

Anyway.. I enjoyed this after a hard day at work ..and just spending an hour cleaning my brewery and sterilizing everything for a big brew day tomorrow.. .. Took 2 days off for brewing. !!

Pic to follow later..


----------



## toolio666 (25/1/14)

Prince, have just dropped off 3 stubbies of Ferg's Oatmeal Stout (G&G Fresh Wort Kit)... Sorry about the delay...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philmud (25/1/14)

Good stuff mate, sounds lovely. I'll partake and get back to you.


----------



## going down a hill (27/1/14)

Josh said:


> Going Down A Hill - English Bitter SMaSH GP SG Ringwood. Appearance - clear and golden, lightly carbed. Small white head. Aroma - Bready malt and light fruity esters. Taste - Malt is tending sweeter with a honey flavour. Nice fermentation flavours. Bitterness present but not overpowering. Mouthfeel - just a bit of astringency but generally fine. Overall - I like that there's not a bunch of crystal getting in the way of the base malt and yeast. A fine beer, thanks for sharing. Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## stakka82 (27/1/14)

Thanks for the feedback josh, great notes.

Probably not the best weather for it right now, and I was a bit frustrated with persistent suspended yeast but apart from that I was pretty happy with it for a first go at an English IPA. Some of the haze is probably from the amount of hops used, smashed almost a pound of EKG into the 50l batch.


----------



## Grainer (27/1/14)

Barl: Oude Fawn

Had no idea what this was when I opened it..

Appearance: Poured smoothly without a head. Brown caramel colour and crystal clear.

Now.. I didn't expect this.. I'm guessing you brewed this for christmas, so a christmas spice beer.. I wasn't expecting the taste and threw me for a sec LOL.. Well not sure how well I can critique this as I have never tried this kind of beer before.

The spice is quite strong on the nose

I get the taste of malt followed by a strong taste of the Spices of christmas with strong star anise/all spice ??...

This beer defiantly reflects what I think of when you say ouse fawn.. It has tastes of the old forest... Although a very pleasant beer ..I feel it is a one glass beer only for myself as the spices are quite strong. Although I am not a fan of it.. I can appreciate the effort put into this beer.

Thanks.. Was good to try something very different...


----------



## barls (28/1/14)

Grainer said:


> Barl: Oude Fawn
> 
> Had no idea what this was when I opened it..
> 
> ...


it's actually my house sour which is quite regularly on tap. 
Not a single spice added that's all yeast mate. It can be quite a polarising category though 
Normally they call them an Oude Bruin which is a sour brown but I didn't quite get the colour right so it be came a fawn.


----------



## adryargument (28/1/14)

Posting mine tomorrow to both of you.


----------



## Josh (29/1/14)

3GumsBrewing - Dark Mild

Appearance. Bright dark copper to brown. Thin tan head. Low carb.

Aroma. Toffee. Slight fruity esters.

Taste. Rich bready malt. Nice medium fruity esters. Low toasty flavour. Low to medium bitterness. Finishes fairly dry which is good. I hate those cloying English beers. 

Mouthfeel. Smooth. Low medium body. Not astringent.

Overall. A really enjoyable Mild Ale. I could easily sit in the pub for hours and have a session on this stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Josh (29/1/14)

Josh said:


> 3GumsBrewing - Dark Mild
> 
> Appearance. Bright dark copper to brown. Thin tan head. Low carb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grainer (29/1/14)

barls said:


> it's actually my house sour which is quite regularly on tap.
> Not a single spice added that's all yeast mate. It can be quite a polarising category though
> Normally they call them an Oude Bruin which is a sour brown but I didn't quite get the colour right so it be came a fawn.


Well thats a surprise.. first time I ever tried one..Think it would take me quite a bit to get used to to have that on tap in the house.


----------



## Grainer (29/1/14)

Meathead: Pot kettle Black Porter:

Pours beautifully, with a nice creamy tanned head. Nice coffee caramel flavours that smoothly delight me  Good bitterness Aroma very light on and overall a very nice porter..

John


----------



## Josh (29/1/14)

CoopsOz - APA

Appearance. Clear light golden. High carb, thick white head. 

Aroma. American hops jump out. Really enticing smell. 

Taste. Sweet malt balanced with fresh tasting hops. Medium bitterness, finishes slightly sweet.

Mouthfeel. Light body, med-high carb. No astringency. 

Overall. Nice hoppy Pale Ale. Keg bottling worked fine Coops. Didn't lose any carb, no oxidation.


----------



## barls (30/1/14)

Grainer said:


> Well thats a surprise.. first time I ever tried one..Think it would take me quite a bit to get used to to have that on tap in the house.


its one of those things you ether love it or hate it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/1/14)

barls said:


> its one of those things you ether love it or hate it.


I'm in the love camp - barls I'm looking at brewing one soon, have you had any issues with cross contamination by kegging a sour? or do you do a sour mash instead?


----------



## barls (30/1/14)

Only from my own stupidity mate.. Ie don't use the same object to take samples across the board. Other than that no.. Haven't done a sour mash as I get more than enough sourness in there.
Have one constant sour tap but have had about 3 on at one point or another. Cleaned the lines as per normal for me and nothing


----------



## meathead (30/1/14)

Grainer said:


> Meathead: Pot kettle Black Porter:
> 
> Pours beautifully, with a nice creamy tanned head. Nice coffee caramel flavours that smoothly delight me  Good bitterness Aroma very light on and overall a very nice porter..
> 
> John


Thanks John, glad you liked it.
Hope the new rig is going well


----------



## Josh (31/1/14)

NealK - Vienna Lager

Drinking this while I brew.

Rich cookie dough and toasty maltiness. Just enough bitterness to balance it although still towards the malt. Then finishes dry so I want to take another sip.

Malty lagers are my favourite styles to brew. I'd love to see the recipe as I would definitely brew this one. 

Thanks very much for sharing.


----------



## NealK (31/1/14)

Thanks for the feedback Josh, I'm glad you liked it. It is one of my favourites at the moment. It's actually a really simple brew. 
23l batch BIAB no chill.
4.3kg JW Munich light
1.0kg Toasted JW Munich light (stuck in the oven for 10 mins @ 175)
25g tettneng @ 40mins
25g tettnang @ 20mins
25g tettnang in the cube.
Bavarian lager yeast.
It's a bit of a munich, tettnang SMASH really. From the keg you can drink this when it is only about a week old!
Let me know how it goes if you brew it yourself.
Cheers
Neal


----------



## Grainer (1/2/14)

Too Much Coffee Stout Man:

Appearance: Nice and dark as a stout should be with a creamy tan head, although it looks a little over carbonated 

Smell: Not much there.... but...

Taste: Slightly over carbonated.. but I like it  Hmmm mmmm.. coffee stout ... I changed my mind I love it and I want the receipe !!! Nice roasted coffee flavour and reminds me of carbonated Kahlua mixed with a little Baileys !! 

I need the receipe .. PLEASE !!

Oh one this wrong with this my bottle has run out of stout man !!


----------



## Grainer (1/2/14)

Not sure if the list is right.. Hopefully it is...If not let me know what you sent !! Might have put 1 or 2 down as delivered that weren't !! 


1. Tricache *DELIVERED*

 2. Donske  *DELIVERED*
3.Robv  *DELIVERED*
4.GrumpyPaul *DELIVERED*
 5. Meathead  *DELIVERED*
6. Adryargument  *DELIVERED*
7. Donske  *DELIVERED*
8. Beersuit  *DELIVERED*
9. HBHB *SENDING*
 10. Menoetes *DELIVERED*
 11. DJ_L3ThAL *SENDING*
13. Pommiebloke *DELIVERED*
 14. Nu_brew *DELIVERED*
 15. Josh  *DELIVERED*
16.Serge Marx *DELIVERED*
 17. booker_h  *SENDING*
18. booker_h *SENDING*
 19. Cocko  *DELIVERED*
20. Robbo5252 
21. Beersuit  *DELIVERED*
22. jyo  *DELIVERED*
23. Masters Brewery *DELIVERED*
 24. Menoetes  *DELIVERED*
25. Yob  *DELIVERED*
26. Kieren *DELIVERED*
 27.barls  *DELIVERED*
28.Robv  *DELIVERED*
29.Judanero  *DELIVERED*
30. GTG *DELIVERED*
 31. Adryargument  *DELIVERED*
32.Grainer  *DELIVERED*
33.keifer33  *SENDING*
34.yum beer 
35. Menoetes *DELIVERED*


----------



## CoopsOz (2/2/14)

Josh said:


> CoopsOz - APA
> 
> Appearance. Clear light golden. High carb, thick white head.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback Josh, it is very much appreciated. I don't have anyone around to critique my beers so I really wasn't sure how it would go down. As for your comment on mouthfeel, I agree whole heartily......most of my beers have too little body for my liking and I don't know how to correct it. I'm in the process of upgrading my current BIAB setup to a 3V so hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## pommiebloke (2/2/14)

When you get to mine just be aware my "Brown Ale" turned out more like a porter! Looking forward to some feedback - must be a chore getting through all these beers!


----------



## Grainer (3/2/14)

Chocy choc choc Stout: Masters brewery:

Bottle Appearance: Spectacular work on the bottle and labels.. one of the better ones and was great to see the effort you put into this.

Beer Appearance: .. I would have preferred to see a richer colour form the stout with a nice darker brown velvety colour. The head had a nice tan too it, although it failed to keep its head for long due to over carbonation blowing away the head from large bubbles..

Carbonation: As you don't bottle very often can be totally excused but quite a bit over carbed and would have preferred a smoother smoth feel, but the carbing is destroying it a little, although I can tell there is good mouth feel behind the carbing. Also a little light on.. I prefer a heavier stout. I am sure it is way better out of your kegs...

Aroma: Definantly a nice roasted chocolate aroma in the glass. Have you tried the addition of chocolate to your late brew or even to the secondary fermenter??? If you are going for a choccy choc choc stout this may help but it depends if you want to stay a purist. You could try mimic a breakfast stout without the coffee additions. That's my next brew to do.

Taste: Although it superficially looks like I am knocking this... I do like it.. I have taking a real warming to stouts lately even though it is summer !! Also there seems to be a little too much alcohol taste in the glass.. not sure how this comes about or how to get rid of it, maybe something to work on to get it smoother..

now getting rid of that carb by shaking the glass around: Confirmed my thoughts.

Overall a very nice stout still.

Grainer


----------



## Grainer (4/2/14)

Jyo: ESB Styrian Bomb

I needed tis afer a crappy day of work.. something a little stronger.. was going to hop into my Pliny the Elder, but I got more adventurous when I opened the fridge and saw this ... 

Appearance: Deep gold, copper coloration with subtle head, with a little haze present.. maybe this can be improved.... With low carbonation, so far this is totally spot on.

Aroma: Very nice aromas, with a little spicy character to it with what seems to be fruits int he background.

Taste: Being an ESB.. Totally what I was expecting .. a more aggressive beer and a little in your face, although I think my Pliny beats this hands down.. Its the next to enter the glass to get wasted after a totally shit day. Bitterness is not excentualted which is good for an ESB.

I liked it


----------



## MastersBrewery (4/2/14)

Grainer thanks for the feed back I will be re doing this one in the winter, this batch got away from me a little in OG the alcohol content was suposed to be around 6.5. Chocolate well it has cocoa, choc grain and a 200gm block of 70%. you recon more?
thanks again
Mike


----------



## Grainer (4/2/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> Grainer thanks for the feed back I will be re doing this one in the winter, this batch got away from me a little in OG the alcohol content was suposed to be around 6.5. Chocolate well it has cocoa, choc grain and a 200gm block of 70%. you recon more?
> thanks again
> Mike


The chocolate was there.. but I think it was being overpowered by the alcohol content and carbonation.. I would work on those and I think then the chocolate will shine through..


----------



## Grainer (4/2/14)

Menoetes: Dodgy Codger Brown Ale

No photo its brown foamy liquid .. you get the idea...

On the pour..its brown and foamy ..head is there..but retention is minimal to good. Clear liquid..nice malty coffee aromas .. although carbonation is way too high for me and it is overpowering everything and removing the sensation of the beer.. underneath.. mind you I'm half sloshed right now.. there are nice characters in the fast and it reminds me of plums and ripe roasted fruits.. going to now shake the bottle up and get rid o the carbonation... give me a sec...will take it a while to get rid of the boys head...wow a lot of carbonation to get rid of.. this may take a while.. not the worsts I've had mind you... I'll excuse you and say the bottle may have been from the dregs of the fermenter...LOL .. my dog hates the taste of the overflow on the ground from shaking it up... LMAO LMAO..nope still over carbed.. baring this I'n mind and looking beyond it.. it seems ok...

cheers

Grainer


----------



## Josh (6/2/14)

Indica86 - 1st AG

Appearance. Hazy golden. High carb, thick white head.

Aroma. Tropical fruit combines with a bready malt aroma. Also can smell jelly crystals, like when you've added the hot water and it's combining, interesting.

Taste. Low toasty malt. High mango and apricot flavour from the hops. Strong bitterness but not harsh. Low esters. Finishes pretty dry. 

Mouthfeel. Medium body, high carb. Not astringent or hot.

Overall. Nice hoppy beer. An excellent beer for a first all grain. Recipe tastes good and your fermentation is good too.


----------



## indica86 (7/2/14)

Thanks Josh, glad you enjoyed!


----------



## philmud (9/2/14)

Far Bastard- red IPA

Appearance: Poured very dark, except for amber-red around the highlights, could have been a dark beer. Had to coax a head out of it with a long pour, but this hung around once I did.

Aroma: hoppy, notes of citrus, pine. Decent malt aroma too, sweet, caramel. All IPA!

Taste: hop flavour is dank and resiny, a strong, smooth bitterness - doesn't have the in-your-pace hop climax that lots of IPAs seem to have (not a bad thing IMO). Good strong malt profile, notes of caramel and toffee. Fairly sweet, though not unbalanced. I wonder how some rye would go in the grist? Special mention for the beer being 8.5% ABV, with no real alcohol warmth to speak of. 

Mouthfeel - this is a pretty big beer and it's built accordingly. It's well textured - a slight slickness in the mouth, but not what I would describe as chewy. Carbonation is low - medium, but I'm aware that FB filled from keg, so it may have lost some fizz. Certainly a long way off undercarbed though.

Overall: Very enjoyable, hides it's 8.5% well (though I bet it'll catch up with me!). No faults I could detect. FB mentioned that this is a beer he's still not entirely happy with - well, I would be, but I with a bit of X factor, I'd be bloody ecstatic. Thanks again Piers, you're a gentleman.


----------



## philmud (9/2/14)

Josh - smoked red

Appearance: pours dark red with an off white head. A nice ruby colour when held up to the light. Healthy head receded to a 5mm blanket.

Aroma: has that fresh/tart stout-like aroma with a distinct smokiness.

Taste: tart at the front of the beer, fruity, citrusy. Medium bitterness - big smokey finish - not overpowering, but prominent. Very clean tasting beer, no off flavours or obvious faults

Mouthfeel: spritzy, med-high carb, reasonably dry finish 

Overall: while the sample is small, this is the best smoked beer I've encountered. I would not have anticipated the citrus notes working so well with the smokiness. Very nice Josh!


----------



## philmud (9/2/14)

Schoey- mild:

Appearance: pours a golden amber, slightly opaque, not cloudy. Nice pillowy white head, recedes but retains a good layer.

Aroma: tart yeasty aroma with notes of bread and honey

Taste: nice and fresh citrus/fruity up front, with some really nice honey notes in the tail. A really zingy flavour with plenty happening in a fairly straightforward style. Medium hop bitterness that lingers . Bready notes, not as prominent as in the aroma, but definitely present. Clean tasting beer, no off flavours that I could detect.

Mouthfeel; light body with a dry finish. Medium to high carbonation. Could sit and drink this all day.

Overall: great little beer, flavourful, light in body and alcohol. Does what it says it will on the packet!


----------



## philmud (9/2/14)

Kudzu B-Saaz & Cascade IPA

Appearance: pours a golden/straw colour, opaque but not cloudy. A thick white head that receded to about 10mm and lingers.

Aroma: citrusy hops, grapefruit. Faint ly sweet.

Taste: hoppy, moderate bitterness. Lots of citrus as per aroma. A malty, sweet presence. I think also some DMS ( I can pick this out now, thanks to Josh detecting it in my DSGA) a hint of cooked corn - doesn't overpower the beer though.

Mouthfeel: medium bodied with a relatively sweet finish. Nice spritzy level of carbonation gives the illusion of dryness. 

Overall: solid beer, perhaps needs to be more bitter for the style, but it drinks well, especially on a Barmy brew night!


----------



## philmud (9/2/14)

Nibbo- mongrel ale

Appearance: pours a deep rust amber, required a long pour to coax out a head, but this was persistent when I did. As I drank this, the glass got a lovely lace coating.

Aroma: sweet, malty with a decent whack of piney hops. 

Taste: really prominent, caramel/toffee malt profile. IPA-esque, followed by piney, resiny hop flavour, pineapple. Medium hop bitterness that builds nicely. 

Mouthfeel: slick, chewy, big bodied, low (but adequate) carbonation. 

Overall: really nice, strong IPA elements to this beer, big bodied, well balanced. Delish


----------



## Fat Bastard (9/2/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Far Bastard- red IPA
> 
> Appearance: Poured very dark, except for amber-red around the highlights, could have been a dark beer. Had to coax a head out of it with a long pour, but this hung around once I did.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, What a great review!
Rye is something I've been thinking of adding, but what I really need to do is stop fiddling with the recipe and concentrate on making the aroma hops really pop!

Cheers again!


----------



## jyo (9/2/14)

Thanks for the feedback, Grainer. I had one of the bottle conditioned versions a few weeks ago and was unhappy with it compared to the keg, so glad it still pleased.

Cheers.


----------



## Nibbo (9/2/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Nibbo- mongrel ale
> 
> Appearance: pours a deep rust amber, required a long pour to coax out a head, but this was persistent when I did. As I drank this, the glass got a lovely lace coating.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review mate. Whilst not my best beer, it is nice to tuck into when i'm after something a little different to my usual line up.

The carb level is where i enjoy it and it took several months to get there. I think this was brewed last April or May...and took probably 3 - 4 months to hit it's carb level.

Glad you enjoyed it mate.

Cheers
Nibbo


----------



## Kudzu (9/2/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Kudzu B-Saaz & Cascade IPA
> 
> Appearance: pours a golden/straw colour, opaque but not cloudy. A thick white head that receded to about 10mm and lingers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Sorry about the DMS, I can't pick it yet. There was a fair wack of pilsner malt in their so maybe a 60 minute boil wasn't long enough.


----------



## philmud (9/2/14)

Kudzu said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Sorry about the DMS, I can't pick it yet. There was a fair wack of pilsner malt in their so maybe a 60 minute boil wasn't long enough.


Don't apologise, it was a nice beer, and I was only able to detect it because Josh pointed it out in mine. I was like, "ahhh, so that's DMS". I'm going to change to a 90 min boil in future when I use a pils base.


----------



## Kudzu (10/2/14)

Glad you enjoyed it. Pity I don't have any left, so can't go back and see if I can pick it up.


----------



## Grainer (13/2/14)

Joyo:APA
Appearance: Poured light copper, Head was a creamy copper with a good amount that lingered to the glass
Aroma: Cant pick the hop at this stage but it is subtle with more bitterness.. I would like to see more aroma in the glass.

Taste: The bitterness hits you straight up and overpowers the subtle tastes underneath and I almost get a soapy consistency??? Carbonation remains good.

Mouthfeel - Mouthfeel is good

Overall: Pleasant, however I prefer more flavour profiles with a little less bitterness.


----------



## Grainer (14/2/14)

Golden Ale: by I don't know who:

Nice copper golden colour with medium white head that lingers to the glass. Nice gentle hop aroma with florals and a little citrus??. Good flavours ... Sorry quite a few beers in so this is a short review...

Overall a nice easy to drink summerish beer...


----------



## robv (14/2/14)

Grainer said:


> Golden Ale: by I don't know who:
> 
> Nice copper golden colour with medium white head that lingers to the glass. Nice gentle hop aroma with florals and a little citrus??. Good flavours ... Sorry quite a few beers in so this is a short review...
> 
> Overall a nice easy to drink summerish beer...


Hopefully its the Golden I sent


----------



## Grainer (15/2/14)

Robv said:


> Hopefully its the Golden I sent


Yes it was.. I looked at the bottle this morning.. I was pretty smashed LOL


----------



## Grainer (15/2/14)

Triache: Black larger

Colour: nice dark and malty

aroma & Taste: chocolate malt, low bitterness with a slight fruity backbone of deep plum.

Mouthfeel: Nice and rounded

Overall... Exactly what I expected and a great drop.


----------



## NealK (16/2/14)

Josh said:


> NealK - Vienna Lager
> 
> Drinking this while I brew.
> 
> ...


This just scored 120 points and came first in the dark lager category at Melbourne Brewers Beerfest 2014! Woohoo!


----------



## Josh (16/2/14)

NealK said:


> This just scored 120 points and came first in the dark lager category at Melbourne Brewers Beerfest 2014! Woohoo!





NealK said:


> This just scored 120 points and came first in the dark lager category at Melbourne Brewers Beerfest 2014! Woohoo!


Not hard to see why. It was delicious.


----------



## Grainer (18/2/14)

Josh : Smoked red ale

WOW.. great smoked meaty flavour when opening the bottle

Colour: A deep woody red similar to a deep red wine. with a a light smokey head that diminishes.

Aroma: Now this doesn't smell like beer.. This smells like warmbeers smoked chicken wings.. and they taste friken brilliant !!! It has a great meaty smell like great smoked bbq.

Taste: medium mouthfeel with medium malt and an initial crispness that leads to a deep smokey flavour that deepens to a fuller mouthfeel as the carbonation drops. Has the distinctness behind the smoke of a red ale.

Overall a very nice beer that I would defiantly try again.


----------



## Grainer (20/2/14)

Beersuit: Black as Pilsner Kohatu schwarzbier

Colour: Black as Biatch !! deep black/red with a tan super head..

Aroma: Floral pine as one would expect with the hops: Kohatu although challenged by the deep character of the dark malt

Taste: Overly carbonated and hiding som elf the characteristics, no obvious defects in the beer other than carbonation level, malty goodness behind the carb, although I feel it could do with a little more something..I find the taste a liitte one directional ..although I have been having some crazy beers lately and drinking my pliny the elder...Not sure if the hops suit the style of beer...


----------



## Josh (22/2/14)

Grainer said:


> Josh : Smoked red ale
> 
> WOW.. great smoked meaty flavour when opening the bottle
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it. I originally brewed this beer for the WSB Smoked Beer Challenge. For anyone interested, here's the recipe.

4.5kg Weyermann Smoked malt
1.5kg Simpsons Golden Promise
300g Weyermann CaraRed
100g JW Roasted Barley

30g EK Goldings 5.3% 60min

Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale


----------



## philmud (22/2/14)

Lmccrone - amber Ale

Appearance: pours a dense amber/brown with an enthusiastic off white head that held well.
Aroma: nutty/malty aroma - caramel tones, smells delicious!
Taste: sweet and nutty, caramel/toffee flavours come through strongly. Reasonably bitter towards the end, smoothe bitterness, rounds out the flavours well. 
Mouthfeel: medium-big body but buoyed considerably by spritzy carbonation. Residual sweetness builds on the tongue, not unpleasant but fairly pronounced.
Overall: good example of style, I'd love something like this during the winter (drinks just fine in Feb). 1st place in category at Beerfest, well deserved, a privilege to drink.


----------



## lmccrone (22/2/14)

thanks mate


----------



## Grainer (23/2/14)

HBHB: Baltic Porter

Appearance: Looks like a glass of Coke ..LOL had it sitting next to a glass of coke and my wife grabbed it and went to drink it..Missing the creamy tan head, which is one of the only faults of the brew..Deep dark rich brown/copper.

Aroma: Medium alcohol effervescence, with roasted coffee/toffee malt

Taste:: Rich malts with dark ripe fruit and coffee/toffee. Sweet with a distinct alcohol as expected which gives a warming sensation from this medium bodied brew. Medium-low carbonation which is spot on with a little bitterness that lingers on the sides of the tongue.

Overall: Very nice brew except for the absence of that creamy tanned head, which lifts the experience


----------



## Grainer (23/2/14)

About 12 to go.. phew.. this is hard work !!


----------



## philmud (23/2/14)

Lmccrone - pale ale

Appearance - pours opaque golden with a hint of red, nice tight head that dissipated to a film if white.
NB: cleared up nicely after half a glass.

Aroma: gentle citrusy hops, biscuity malt - smells great.

Taste: hop bitterness up front, a strong grapefruit bite and a piney finish. Much hoppier than I anticipated from the nose, so a very nice surprise. Hop flavour and bitterness rides in on a nice malt backbone, lightly biscuity, some sweetness.

Mouthfeel: medium to full bodied, nicely lifted by decent carbonation.

Overall: great pale ale, could knock these over all day. Top stuff.


----------



## Fat Bastard (23/2/14)

Grainer said:


> About 12 to go.. phew.. this is hard work !!


It's a two edged sword, isn't it!


----------



## menoetes (24/2/14)

Hi Grainer, good job on all the feedback sir! It looks like it's been a spot of work.

Glad to hear tried My Codgers Brown Ale and your feedback was fair. It was certainly over-carbed for a brown, I was still using carb drops at the time of brewing and two of those in darker style of ale is too much (I'm sure postage didn't help the situation). I hope you enjoyed it anyway.

And happy birthday for last week sir. I hope your hang-over wasn't too bad :chug:


----------



## Grainer (1/3/14)

Chestnut Pilsner

Unfortunatly,it is missing the chestnut and I can pick a few faults...

Colour: Hazy golden opaque colour.. should be nice and crystal clear.. Very low head to none.

Aroma: Citrus and flower

Taste: Not what I expected from a pilsner.. and tastes more like a golden ale.. just cause I have just made one LOL.. Unfortunatly I think it needs a little work... I would concentrate on the chestnut flavours and trying to enhance them.. although there may be residual proteins causing haze.. ..There is possibly a fermentation fault, but I can't quite pick it...

sorry for the bad wrap.. but this gives you a chance to brew more and fix it


----------



## Josh (1/3/14)

Yum Beer - Aussie Pale Ale

Appearance. Chill haze clears as it warms up. Thick white head. Light golden.

Aroma. Tropical fruits like guava or paw paw. Sweet malt.

Taste. Sweet malt up front with a big hit of hops. Nice firm bitter finish with a little dry toasty malt character at the end. No discernible faults. 

Mouthfeel. Medium body. Smooth, not hot or astringent.

Overall. A very good pale ale. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/3/14)

Grainer said:


> Chestnut Pilsner
> 
> Unfortunatly,it is missing the chestnut and I can pick a few faults...
> 
> ...


No stress mate appreciate the honesty. The chestnut flavour is not meant to be the highlight, as I was trying to clone the original. Bridge road brewers state the chestnut addition enhances fermentation and yeast health, but I don't know how to prevent the nut oils carrying through when I BIAB and dont recirculate to filter the wort. Id like you to try the kegged beer as its had 3 months lagering and is quite different to the bottled ones. I had dave at the greensborough home brewing try it from my keg and he said it was very clean tasting and didnt mention any faults.

What is the fermentation problem you refer to coming across as? Flavour, aroma or mouthfeel?

Will brew a new batch of this soon and try to harvest the original yeast from a bottle instead of 34/70 for the july case swap!


----------



## SergeMarx (4/3/14)

Thanks for feed-back grainer on the Coffee Stout - inspired to brew it again as an AG - did you ever come up with a recipe?


----------



## Grainer (4/3/14)

Yes it is in the fermenter .. last week.. really excited.. brewed about 40L


----------



## Grainer (4/3/14)

Dark Mild - RobV

Appearance : Toasty brown as one would expect small lingering head that manages to hang around. Beer has good clarity.

Aroma: Slight Malt with caramelised toffee. Low hop aroma.

Taste: Litte mouth feel, which makes it quite drinkable,, caramelised malts are very pronounced 

Overall: A very easy beer to drink..however, I feel it is missing something to remember the drink by.. I have a slight lingering taste of malt but thats about it.. would have liked a deeper mouth feel being an English dark mild.


----------



## Grainer (4/3/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> No stress mate appreciate the honesty. The chestnut flavour is not meant to be the highlight, as I was trying to clone the original. Bridge road brewers state the chestnut addition enhances fermentation and yeast health, but I don't know how to prevent the nut oils carrying through when I BIAB and dont recirculate to filter the wort. Id like you to try the kegged beer as its had 3 months lagering and is quite different to the bottled ones. I had dave at the greensborough home brewing try it from my keg and he said it was very clean tasting and didnt mention any faults.
> 
> What is the fermentation problem you refer to coming across as? Flavour, aroma or mouthfeel?
> 
> Will brew a new batch of this soon and try to harvest the original yeast from a bottle instead of 34/70 for the july case swap!


Hey mate I can only judge by my bottle.. not sure if I'm right but maybe acid aldehyde..??..just getting used to the terminology now.. everything was right but there was a lingering flavour in my glass that wasn't quite right..


----------



## Grainer (4/3/14)

Apologies to those that haven't been reviewed yet..but I was trying to save the ones I throughout would be dark till last .. also I love darker beers  best till least ...mind you I have really enjoyed some new brews.. and even put them on my list to brew. Im sure I will be regretting opening a few.. as I will want more and more and more of it...


----------



## Grainer (4/3/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> It's a two edged sword, isn't it!


I reakon I have put on 5kg from this win...damn you lotto !!!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/3/14)

Grainer said:


> Hey mate I can only judge by my bottle.. not sure if I'm right but maybe acid aldehyde..??..just getting used to the terminology now.. everything was right but there was a lingering flavour in my glass that wasn't quite right..


Acetyldehyde? As in green apple / pumpkin flesh? If I had a CPBF I'd put one from the keg away from you and bring to the case swap for comparison as I'm interested to know if I'm just not picking it up in the keg, or the lagering truly has gotten rid of the by-products etc.

If you're in the North-East area soon or going to the keg bulk buy let me know :beer:


----------



## Grainer (10/3/14)

SergeMarx said:


> Thanks for feed-back grainer on the Coffee Stout - inspired to brew it again as an AG - did you ever come up with a recipe?


PM me your address I will bottle soon..


----------



## Grainer (11/3/14)

Coopers Celebration Ale (8.9%) - DJ_L3ThAL

Appearance: Great clarity with good head that diminishes and laces the glass. Nice reddish copper colouration.

​Smell: toasty malts are shining throughout with minimal hop presence...

Taste: Nice balance of bitterness . I pick up a little caramel and nuttiness?? mind u I have just eaten a whole heap of nuts at work !!

Overall: OK and easy to drink...


----------



## Grainer (12/3/14)

#13.. Don't know who belongs to this one.. Hint labels on bottles help 

Appearance: Cloudy copper gold with excellent head retention. Head creamy.

Aroma: Strong hoppy aroma, with pepper and intense orange peel/apricot.

Taste: Strong bitterness, this reminds me of an Strong Pale Ale / IPA.. not sure what it is meant to be tho..I think there is a little grassiness behind it due to the intense hops. This is an in your face beer, bitterness is probably a bit more than I would have expected, but tastes good. The bitterness lingers and stays with you..for me probably a little too much..

Overall: Good beer for a night after work or a saturday arvo.. mind you it would go well with some doritos to help with that bitterness


----------



## Grainer (13/3/14)

Brown Ale: Pommiebloke

Appearance: Im getting excited.. looks great in the glass.. nice head and colour, good copper brown and great clarity.

Taste: Huge malts and chocolate ... Missed aroma cause I was so eager to drink after a hard day!! Medium body, low carbonation. Medium bitterness

Overall: Great Brew.. wish I had a few in the shed...

Cheers


----------



## HBHB (14/3/14)

Grainer said:


> HBHB: Baltic Porter
> 
> Appearance: Looks like a glass of Coke ..LOL had it sitting next to a glass of coke and my wife grabbed it and went to drink it..Missing the creamy tan head, which is one of the only faults of the brew..Deep dark rich brown/copper.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, filled from a CPBF too. "Bugger" must have lost a bit in transfer. Sorry about that.


----------



## Grainer (17/3/14)

Brenthor: Brown Ale


A little freaked out that Im gunn a drink a beer that had a cockroach in the boiling wort.. (I was there when he brewed it)

Appearance: Red/brown with bread head.. that laces rthe glass well.

Smell:... phew so far no mexican cockroach smells...strong aroma, although I can't quite pick the notes coming off it...mostly slight malted flavours


Taste OMG.. here goes...great mouth feel.. nice and creamy consistency with slight roasted malt profile..

overall very nice brew mate... with a twist !!


----------



## yum beer (17/3/14)

Grainer said:


> #13.. Don't know who belongs to this one.. Hint labels on bottles help
> 
> Appearance: Cloudy copper gold with excellent head retention. Head creamy.
> 
> ...


I believe that would be mine.
I thought I labelled that bottle, maybe not.
Batch #13. Australia Day Pale Ale....POR, Galaxy late and a whack of Cascade and Galaxy dry......mine aren't drinking as bitter as you are describing, but have been in the fridge since it was posted, maybe your bottle has carbed up a little more and has a higher percieved bitterness, my bottles are lightly carbed and don't have that size head.


----------



## pommiebloke (17/3/14)

Grainer said:


> Overall: Great Brew.. wish I had a few in the shed...


Glad you enjoyed it Grainer.

I've only got one bottle left, going to have to brew this one again.

Cheers :chug:


----------



## Grainer (18/3/14)

Bottle cap labelled UG ???


Not labelled: Looks like some kind of golden ale...

Appearance: Crystal clear golden..almost like a glass of fine white wine.. with a beer head!

Aroma: floral notes with sweetness

Taste: floral taste on the mouth with medium bitterness.. medium mouth feel...

Overall..extremely easy to drink...seems like a carlton cold or something like that !! sorry if thats an insult !!


----------



## gordo_t (19/3/14)

Grainer said:


> Bottle cap labelled UG ???
> 
> 
> Not labelled: Looks like some kind of golden ale...
> ...


That sounds like mine I think (sorry I didn't put a label on it, just sent with a note in box, think the UG was meant to stand for LG (Lager)).

I called it a 'Crispy Lager' .

Ale Malt
Wheat Malt
Rice
Cara Pils

POR as bittering addition only.

S-23

No offence taken as it was what I was somewhat attempting to create. Near transparent, easy drinking for the hot summer.
I'd had a spate of problems with something lingering in my brews so I was doing back to back brews for a few months there of something crisp and clear so that any problems would stick out like a saw thumb. I think that was the first batch I did after turfing all my plastic gear.

Cheers


----------



## Josh (19/3/14)

Gr390ry Pale Ale & IPA.

Thanks for the reminder. I had both bottles during a family barbecue to celebrate the arrival of our third boy.

No full tasting notes but I do remember both beers.

Pale Ale was pretty good if a little light on for body. Still clean fermented and refreshing.

IPA was unreal. Very clean, dark gold or light copper with a solid fresh fruit hop aroma and flavour. Well balanced malt and enough body without being full or cloying. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Gr390ry (20/3/14)

Josh said:


> Gr390ry Pale Ale & IPA.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. I had both bottles during a family barbecue to celebrate the arrival of our third boy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review Josh, I was hanging out to see what you thought of the IPA glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Grainer (22/3/14)

Brenthor:

If this isn't a lambic.. theorises something hell wrong with it lol

Pretty sure it is..

Very fruity with apple on the nose with hazy golden liquid 

Taste: Tastes like a lambic, however, it has a beery note to it that should not be present .. and a little cidery.. begging in to get a taste for these.. quite nice to drink


----------



## Grainer (26/3/14)

Keifer33: APA

Appearance: Golden clear liquor with great white head that lingers a little.

Aroma: Smells like peaches and apricot .. lots of stone fruit in this.

Taste: Medium to hight body .. a little more than expect, citrus fruits on the side of the tongue with apricot and peach mild hops with malt.


----------



## keifer33 (26/3/14)

Good to hear it made it and was drinkable


----------



## Grainer (26/3/14)

it was nice


----------



## Grainer (31/3/14)

NuBrew: Raspberry Porter

Straight away the aroma was great full of raspberry goodness. I had been saving his.. Dark porter with a pinch of red..

Slight red in the large head.. shouldn't be that way tho

very strong raspberry flavours I wonder if a little too much to over power the maltiness of the porter..

drinks really easy..I'd cut back the carbonation dn try a little less raspberry although it is really nice almost a chicks drink


cheers
enjoyed it


----------



## Grainer (5/5/14)

Just had 2 bottles.

1x Vanilla Burbon Porter 
1 x Beetroot Saison.

Not going to review them as I am sure they were done to death last year.. but one word
SENSATIONAL.

Thanks to last years winner !!


----------



## motch02 (22/11/14)

2014? or am I a week early on this bump.. Getting very keen seeing all these case swaps


----------



## QldKev (1/12/14)

motch02 said:


> 2014? or am I a week early on this bump.. Getting very keen seeing all these case swaps


Here you go the Christmas 2014 one
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83967-christmas-lotto-2014/


----------

